# which coffee machine for my shop?



## billybaker (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi everyone this is my first post on here glad to of found this site it has been a real asset. Basically we have just purchased a cafe/ coffee shop in north devon its all very exciting. The only problem is their coffe machine is very dated and in need of replacing. however after looking at about 10 different sites i am still no closer to working out which machine would serve our purposes best. Has anyone got any reccomended sites so i can find out more info and maybe even get some reviews. I was hoping for a brand new machine but have seen a number of second hand ones but wasnt sure what to look for.

Any info appreciated

Will


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

In terms of getting advice, do you have a roaster who will be supplying your beans? If so, they're often able to point you in the right direction for your machine. What kind of machine are you looking for? You need to think about expected volume of customers, how important easy of use is ( versus how much advanced control it might offer), etc.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Will

Firstly, congratulations on your purchase, which I am sure was a challenging process to have gone through

You will receive a number of answers/suggestions but the right decision should only be reached after discussing with a number of parties

You will need to establish (roughly) how many coffees you expect to serve per day and also anticipate busy times/whether you will be using the hot water feature for making tea, (number of groupheads + heating/temperature recovery time), drink types being sold (how much milk you'll need to steam at any given time and number of steam wands), ability level of staff/turnover of staff/consistency of drinks (manual, vs semi auto vs automatic) and budget

After answering these then other factors come into play.

Cafe location, availability of local engineers, their familiarity with the machine (brand/model) you intend to purchase, availability of parts

If purchasing second hand, check for a service/inspection history

Hope this gives you some food for thought

I'm not even going to attempt to answer the question until I know a bit more about these details


----------



## billybaker (Jan 19, 2011)

wow thanks for the quick response guys. Ok ill start from the top the brand they are currently stocking is havanna they have a seperate grinder for the beans. They serve the bulk of their custom before 9am and then again around 11. After speaking with the current owners they estimated they make approximatly 50- 100 cups a day. As for conveiniance my partner is adept at using these machines and i will be taking a barrista course in the very near future to further my skills. Currently they do use their machine for tea but in truth i was anticipating having to buy a seperate water heater for teas etc. There will also be two part time members of staff which are quite adept and have worked there for a number of years. our budget could stretch to around 5000 but if there was a cheaper but reliable alternative that would be great. There is a engineering company about 30 miles away so that should be ok.

Cheers

Will


----------



## Grumpy (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi I have been servicing and repairing espresso coffee machines for many years now and my favourite makes are Fracino, made in the UK to an extremely high standard. La Spaziale which are my second favourite although I have had a few with steam valve problems, they also use a very sophisticated electronic temperature control system which works great, I have never had to replace the electronics in one but would think it would be expensive.

Cimbali are like Fracino very high quality and made in Italy of even Spain but very reliable, more difficult to service as they place filters in the pipe work.

Try espressounderground.co.uk as I do know they are doing a special price in March for the Fracino Romano which is truly my favourite as it looks good, performs well and is very easy to service. Use the UK forum as a screen name when logging in and ask the question as I know you won't get a better deal elsewhere.

One more the Bezzera Bistro is a nice machine to use but again suffer from steam and water vale problems but easy to service.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, I use a Fracino Contempo two group for my business and also sell Fracino machines. It is a very reliable and well put together machine - would recommend it for you as it would be ideal for you with the numbers of customers you are talking about. Haven't had any problems with mine in the 3 years I have been using it!


----------



## billybaker (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys im currently speaking to a number of companies to find the right machine for my shop. Keep ya posted


----------



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Will,

That's not the old cafe Latteria you have bought is it? I must back up Grumpy and coffeebean I like the Fracino range, I have a contempo dual and Heavenly which get the job done.

Swifty


----------



## billybaker (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey swifty nah its not that cafe but you are in the right neck of the woods.


----------



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

Billy,

I'll keep my eyes peeled next time I'm in the big smoke that is Barnstaple!! best of luck dude.

Swifty


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Billy,

I've only just seen your post! Doh! I am an espresso machine engineer and barista trainer based in Barnstaple. If I can do anything to help give me a shout.









Kind Regards

Lee


----------

